# Did anybody recognize this squirrel foto from Vadim Trunov?



## Maximilian (Mar 25, 2015)

Form Vadim Trunov:
https://500px.com/photo/97943975/winter-photosession-by-vadim-trunov?from=user

I was amazed and had to smile a lot when I saw this picture in our newspaper, so I looked for more.
Cool series he got together. Sure he had a lot of fun. And the equipment... of course...  


edit: put out some typos in the topic.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Did anybody recognize this squirrel fotos form Vadim Trunov?*

Hi Maximilian. 
Didn't recognise them, but man what a series, thanks for sharing. He must have had an absolute blast shooting those characters. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 25, 2015)

They said in the newspaper that he was luring them with some acorns and nuts, so no "pure real" nature photography, but so what.
Maaan, he must have been lucky that they played around so wonderful childlike.


----------



## SG2015 (Sep 10, 2015)

Didn't recognize them. but i have seen flying squirrel photo which was pretty amazing first i couldn't believe that that photo is of flying squirrel.pure real nature photography


----------

